# battle for middle earth II on vista



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

i just got a Dell XPS 410 and installed the game battle for middle earth II on windows vista. for some reason it installs fine, yet when i go to play i hit play gamer on the main screen and windows says that a problem has occured with the game and that it needs to close. but it never tells me what the problem is. is it a driver, or something? please help,
Thank you,
Teutoniswolf


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

try compatibility mode,if that doesnt help it may just be a vista problem.so many folks complaining about vista,and gaming right now.hopefully there will be some patches,and drivers fix some of this soon.also you can run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

*Please Help*

Hello, I have The Lord of the Rings: The Battle for Middle Earth II. I have a Dell XPS 410 with Vista and it is not compatible with Vista and was wondering if anyone knows of ANY links, patches downloads or ANYTHING that would make it compatible with Vista. I have tried everything and can not get it to work. Any help would be insanely appreciated!!!
Thank you,
Teutoniswolf


----------



## DeathHawk (Oct 19, 2005)

found this on the game manufacturers website:

http://support.ea.com/cgi-bin/ea.cf...F9zZWFyY2hfdGV4dD12aXN0YQ**&p_li=&p_topview=1


----------

